
The GPU Clusters That Power Baidu's Neural Networks - jonbaer
http://www.nextplatform.com/2015/12/11/inside-the-gpu-clusters-that-power-baidus-neural-networks/
======
michael_h
Impressive setup.

I bought my first GPGPU systems from Colfax International. They performed
quite admirably. They were advertised as 1U machines, but showed up with vents
on the top and bottom of the chassis that could not be covered up, morphing
them into 2.5U machines instantly. Ehhh...

------
thrownaway2424
When Google lets the press write about their machines and facilities, they
only show the obsolete stuff. It makes me wonder if this is Baidu's current
generation, or an older one.

------
PascLeRasc
The article doesn't say how a researcher would interface with the cluster from
a laptop. Does anyone know how this is typically done?

